# showing sheep... exciting!!



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Oct 17, 2016)

I am glad to say that this year for sheep showing was a better one than last years was. I show sheep at local fairs, and although I'm not the best, I give you a few tips.
- in a showmanship class, watch the judge, but not to intently. make sure you watch your lamb too!
- in a show, you don't have a halter on your lamb... (CRAZY!!!) but make sure you practice ahead of time so your lamb knows what's coming.
-if you get placed in a lower place in a breeding ewe class, put your lamb in market class. it may be better for placing. putting a north country cheviot in a market lamb class is your best option.
-shake hands with the competitors. weather you win or loose, your all in that class and deserve  to feel good about yourself. don't get discouraged!
- have fun!!


----------

